# Surrogacy clinics



## Bagpuss08 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a clinic that is currently taking on new intended parents and can provide surrogates? I am looking for a clinic that can provide egg donation and surrogacy.

We had signed up for a clinic and paid our deposit but it looks like we will not be able to proceed as they feel the covid 19 infection rate is too high in the United Kingdom and when the baby is born we (the intended parents) will not be allowed to collect the baby.

I would be grateful for any recommendations on surrogacy clinics that are still willing to operate with the covid restrictions.

Thanks


----------



## Anenome (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi,

Have you contacted Brilliant Beginnings?

https://www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk/

A xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I can't help with personal experiences, just wanted to wish all the best in the world on your journey


----------

